# Keep it coming Nintendo



## Megamannt125 (Mar 30, 2009)

So Nintendo is making a big Zelda announcement this wednesday and it is supposedly going to be a Ocarina of time wii-make.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 30, 2009)

i was just waiting for it! xD


----------



## Adds1028 (Mar 30, 2009)

I personaly think nintendo is dieing in a sense of quality games. Instead of releasing an entire bunch of lame cheap ones, they should make an amazing one. Hopefully this Zelda will help.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 30, 2009)

Adds1028 said:
			
		

> I personaly think nintendo is dieing in a sense of quality games. Instead of releasing an entire bunch of lame cheap ones, they should make an amazing one. Hopefully this Zelda will help.


It's a Wii-make. I doubt it will help.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 30, 2009)

Hell yes!
Can't Wait!
i beat Oot on mah N64 and on my Wii VC!
now time to conquer this beast wiimake style!
im super stoked now! thank you mega!


----------



## KingKombat (Mar 30, 2009)

Adds1028 said:
			
		

> I personaly think nintendo is dieing in a sense of quality games. Instead of releasing an entire bunch of lame cheap ones, they should make an amazing one. Hopefully this Zelda will help.


Understandable.

But Spirit Tracks looks awesome.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Mar 30, 2009)

I do love wiimakes, but I would like another new ORIGINAL title to come out soon...

still loving Madworld atm


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 30, 2009)

This should be interesting.

Graphics update with it?


----------



## Suaure (Mar 30, 2009)

Really. Sounds awsome. Im actually surprised. Usually nintendo waits years before releasing Zelda games. Now theres two right on top of each other. >.< . Cant complain though. ZELDA FTW!!!


----------



## Suaure (Mar 30, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> This should be interesting.
> 
> Graphics update with it?


I dont want a graphics update with the good ole' OOT. Probably the best of there day, and still, I would probably get creeped out if it looked different. Ive spent like 400 hours of playing that game, and gotten so used to the graphics.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 30, 2009)

seriously? they made a gamcube version and a virtual console version so what would be the point.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 30, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So have I, but I'd love to see what it'd look like with Twilight Princess graphics.


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 30, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> seriously? they made a gamcube version and a virtual console version so what would be the point.


A graph update? I would think that would be the only reason to release it again, but I actually want a graphic update. xp


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 30, 2009)

Japan has Majora's Mask on the VC for 1200 points.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 30, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEW PLAY CONTROL: LEGEND OF ZELDA OCARINA OF TIEM GAIS.


----------



## Suaure (Mar 30, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Suaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it would be pretty cool. Hmmmm, Maybe they should make it two versions, updated graphics and old graphics.


----------



## Nic (Mar 30, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Japan has Majora's Mask on the VC for 1200 points.


I own a Japanese Wii, Why not? I'm still waiting for my Japanese Wii points to arrive.


----------



## John102 (Mar 30, 2009)

so, it's just a remake of ocarina of time with better graphics....wonderful. I bet it'll be overpriced too!


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 30, 2009)

shoot, then i shouldnt have bought the virtual console one... >=(/


----------



## KingKombat (Mar 30, 2009)

Imagine OOT with Twilight Princess controls.

*cue church choir*


----------



## bud (Mar 30, 2009)

Why can't Nintendo make a NEW idea for once. All their recent games are becoming so repetitive.


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 30, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> seriously? they made a gamcube version and a virtual console version so what would be the point.


ummm...
new motion controls, duh


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 30, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> Why can't Nintendo make a NEW idea for once. All their recent games are becoming so repetitive.


Legend of Zelda: SAVE THE PRINCESS
Super Mario: SAVE THE PRINCESS
Metroid: SAVE THE PRINCESS KICK ALIEN ASS.
Viewtiful Joe: SAVE YOUR GIRL.

Hmm....


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2009)

Lies.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> bud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viewtiful Joe isn't Nintendo.


----------



## KGN406 (Mar 31, 2009)

They should have made a Majora's Mask remake... Now THAT would be cool.


----------



## Chibz (Mar 31, 2009)

It would be pretty neat if it had better re-mastered graphics and sound. I bet it'll look just like the virtual console one, only you flick your wrist to swing your sword instead of pressing a button.
Sort of like what they did for Pokemanz Fire Red and Leaf Green as remakes of Red and Blue.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2009)

You guys do know this isn't real, right? No, I don't think you do. Well, it's not real.


----------



## Chibz (Mar 31, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> You guys do know this isn't real, right? No, I don't think you do. Well, it's not real.


They SHOULD work on a good remake of OOT, then.
You think it would be cool to have, like, Twilight Princess graphics but the OoT Story?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelda games don't need remade. Every Zelda game is a masterpiece as it is. You don't mess with them. They're not plotless party games that get remade constantly.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 31, 2009)

See, I think this is why the Wii is popular. It capitalizes on nostalgia for people who want waggle with their games. This is why I only have a few games for my Wii.


----------



## Placktor (Mar 31, 2009)

you guys know that the annoucment of it being Oot is still a rumor the annoucment could be something else...


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 31, 2009)

Tomorrow, as in April Fools day????


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 31, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> Why can't Nintendo make a NEW idea for once. All their recent games are becoming so repetitive.


^^


----------



## Rene (Mar 31, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> bud said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Why can't Nintendo make a NEW idea for once. All their recent games are becoming so repetitive.


lol i hadn't really put any thought in it but now i see someone said it i actually agree  :O 
same characters all the time, no new concepts ..
and if there's something they should repeat it's the Chao World that was in Sonic Adventure 2 Battle for the game cube,  :r


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares?


----------



## bud (Mar 31, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> you guys know that the annoucment of it being Oot is still a rumor the annoucment could be something else...


true  



			
				nintenmad said:
			
		

> Tomorrow, as in April Fools day????


true <_<


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 31, 2009)

Ocarina is dated, I enjoyed it as a kid but now I find it boring.

If this turns out to be true: I won't be buying it.


----------



## solarshadow (Mar 31, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> Ray_lofstad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.
That was, like, the best part of SA2B, I still play it today!  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> seriously? they made a gamcube version and a virtual console version so what would be the point.


Becuase Nintendo likes to milk this game dry.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mega, it's not real. Nintendo isn't making NPC! OoT.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 31, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> Really. Sounds awsome. Im actually surprised. Usually nintendo waits years before releasing Zelda games. Now theres two right on top of each other. >.< . Cant complain though. ZELDA FTW!!!


Its notreally 2 games, just a remake and a new one...
But I wont buy it.

Wiimake IMO are kind of dumb.


The originals are better. More challenging to aim and stuff...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2009)

You people still aren't listening... IT'S NOT REAL.


----------



## djman900 (Mar 31, 2009)

pointless
isnt it almost exactly the same?


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 31, 2009)

IMO i dont really care bout Zelda.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> IMO i dont really care bout Zelda.


Then why would you even post here?
And TLM, it's not dumb, some people never had the chance to play the games, but there is the Virtual Console, but of course, some people lack the internet to buy a VC game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> You people still aren't listening... IT'S NOT REAL.


*cough*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, even if it's fake they should remake a zelda game, not OOT.
The original. Better story. Easier to find things. Four Swords Adventure graphics or minish cap graphics. Wiiware.


----------



## Micah (Apr 1, 2009)

April Fools.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care. This is one game that deserves to be ported, even if it's been milked dry.


----------



## Abdelogu (Apr 1, 2009)

APRIL FOOL


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tis the reason for IMO. ^_^

And Tye, I know it isn't.


----------



## Hal (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah pretty much.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not going to buy it anyways.  They'll just take the classic and throw it in a pile of *censored.2.0* and take it out and get people to buy it.  Unless they make it feel like the original though.


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Apr 2, 2009)

kidding me right? nintendo doesnt do crap! they screwed up accf pretty badly and all they did was make wii-makes


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 2, 2009)

[quote="]kidding me right? nintendo doesnt do crap! they screwed up accf pretty badly and all they did was make wii-makes[/quote]How did they screw up City Folk?!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> [quote="]kidding me right? nintendo doesnt do crap! they screwed up accf pretty badly and all they did was make wii-makes


How did they screw up City Folk?![/quote]Grass.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 3, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grass.[/quote]You really think the game is ruined because the grass wears away?! I like that feature. And there are many ways to prevent or stop it, like make a path from patterns all over your town. I did, and it looks GREAT. I did it in Wild World, too.


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 4, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grass.[/quote]Yes. That one single feature of tof this whole entire game just TOHTILLY ruined it. Because everyone knows how important it is. It's so un-ignorable, that it kills people inside. We should crucify SHigeru Miyamoto, just for making grass wear away, as an idea. Damn you Nintendo.


/sarcasm

If you thought I was serious you need help.


----------



## ipodawesum (Apr 4, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> I do love wiimakes, but I would like another new ORIGINAL title to come out soon...
> 
> still loving Madworld atm


haha. i just rented that last night..im at the mad castle dungeon.


----------

